# My cat keeps leaving 'presents' in the wrong places!



## seapink (May 29, 2008)

Hi there. I wonder if anyone can help me...it's not the most pleasant of topics!

For nearly 2 months now, I've had a 10 year old (ish) neutered male cat who I got from the local rescue centre. He had been stray and was picked up malnourished and ill - I don't know anything else about him. 

Mostly he has settled in well but he has this tendency to a) poop just outside his litter tray (even if the litter is fresh) and b) leave partial poops on rugs in the kitchen and living room. I'm never there when he does it so I'm not sure what happens. He may just be wiping himself on the rug to shake off these last bits (sorry, as I said, it's not pleasant!) but I wondered if it was deliberate and if so, why is he doing it?

He's a very vocal cat and I've noticed that when I'm doing lots of coming and going or have been out all day, I get 'told off'. His miaows are really whiny and plaintive - there's no mistaking the tone! I wondered if his 'presents' were a little dirty protest at not being noticed/being left on his own?! 

Sometimes he cries for minutes on end in the way I've described and it's really frustrating because I don't know what he's trying to tell me! His health is great now and his appetite is fine but he does like me to be close by (if I have a bath, he'll come and sleep next to the tub) and I wonder if his experiences have made him insecure. 

I absolutely adore him but he is my first cat, so I'm still learning...

Has anyone had similar experiences? 

Thanks x


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Some of them are clingons and this might be the reason for his accidents. One of the stray cats that we took in was like this and would follow you everywhere when you came home. My other pair were happy with each other so weren't bothered with her. She had access to the outside and brought herself home a boyfriend!

Know this might not be the most practical solution but he maybe wants a friend.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Some cats don't like to poo and wee in the same tray (or even on the same type of litter) so try getting him an extra tray.
It may also be that the tray isn't quite big enough for him so sometimes his bum hangs over the edge, so you could try a larger tray. Even better if you can get a completley enclosed one, or one with a lip to help keep everything inside it.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I have an old man moggie-who leaves turds one paw from his tray too-think it's possibly laziness and/or little protest as for the bits on here and there probably as Lynsey so elequantly put itCling ons that he wanted gone


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe he doesn't like the type of litter so maybe worth trying a different kind i.e if you are using clumping - try non-clumping, or recycled paper like Yesterday's News. Is a semi-longhair - perhaps he needs the fur trimming a bit round the back end.

If he is scooting him bum along the rug he may need worming or he may suffer from blocked anal glands in which case a quick trip to the vet will sort this out.

He may be a bit lonely - you may wish to consider getting him a companion - may be better to bring in a younger female if you do. Has he lots of toys to play with whilst you are at work? Try rotating them so he doesn't get bored with the same ones and a really good scratch post will provide him with some interest if you haven't already got one - a bit like this.
Alicante Cat Tree: Great Deals on Cat Trees at zooplus


----------



## puggster (May 25, 2008)

i think whats happening is probably one of these

1. if he was a stray / abandond cat before, he may just have this habbit 
of pooping where he feels comfortable 

i would suggest move his kitty tray to the area he is likely pooping most 
as he might be comfortable in that area 

cats like humans prefere privacy when pooping or going to the loo 
and my cat cry's like a baby when she is doing the buisness and anyone aproaches or sommit like that

i wont think it would be a heath problem or anything like that as he would have had the all clear from the rehoming centre and would have been checked and wormed and given shots from the vet before hand 

i think this is merely a behavior problem and when cats get into a perticular 
behavior its pretty hard to change there habbits 

he might just be used to out doors and peoples nice freshly layed flower beds 
as a pooping area 

im sensing he is an out door cat with out door behavior 
and the crying and whiney thing is probably a mix of being glad to see you and probably an urge to be outside 

cats will become unsettled if they enjoy being outside 
and over a few weeks of not getting out they could most probably act this way 

my cat starts being a pain in the butt when you dont let her out 
athough she only disapears for an hour or so at a time 
she goes nuts when we dont let her out like when its raining ect 

now im thinking perhaps you might live in a flat or some where it might
hard just to let a cat out ? or do ya have a garden ect 

2 months on should be enough to let the cat see this is his home so should be fine to let the cat have some adventure time  

of if this is impossible and you want your cat to be a house cat 
then all i can suggest is to move the litter tray where he seems to be leaving the presents 

it might just be a case he isnt comfortable in that zone ofthe house 

anyways 
good luck


----------



## seapink (May 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their thoughtful advice - this is all really helpful. 

I don't think the problem is stir craziness as I have had a catflap fitted and he happily uses it. 

I think I will try a larger, enclosed litter tray. I may also trim his rear-end fur a little too as he does have a very fluffy bottom end...but I don't think he will be too pleased with this! 

I would also, in time, like to get a friend for him. He is an incredibly affectionate cat and clearly happier when he has people around him. At the rescue centre, they said he had no problems mixing with the other cats. 

He just likes everybody and is a real softie! 

Thanks again from me and Ishmael x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Goodluck for and Ishmael and i hope after his mini makeover you would indulge with some pics-he sounds adorable,i'm sure he'll be fine and maybe a friend would be great for him


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

He sounds lovely - hope you can post us some pics and hope he is not too offended by his new look


----------



## seapink (May 29, 2008)

I don't need much encouragement to post pics of him! I've tried to here but I'm not sure if it's worked....


----------



## seapink (May 29, 2008)

I don't need much encouragement to post pics of him! I've tried to post some here and I hope you can see them ok. He's a little heart!


----------



## seapink (May 29, 2008)

Here he is - hope you like him!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Seapink-can see why your so forgiving-he's gorgeous with that cheeky look of i'm gonna be trouble right before he purrs or does something really cute-keep em coming


----------



## Many Paws (Jun 11, 2008)

If he is pooping just outside the litter pan, it could be that he feels he is too big for the pan he has... Try purchasing an extra large litter pan, and see if that helps.

As for the bits he is leaving here and there, it is probably accidental.
Trim up his hair around his rear end, and hopefully that will stop it.


----------



## Sage & Onion (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi there

I had an older cat who had had a back injury, he used to have to have one of the cat pans with the lid as he couldn't squat properly and used to miss the pan all the time. I used to find little puddles and parcels just outside the pan.

Also all my cats are extremely vocal, all they really want is some time for a cuddle. One in particular won't eat her breakfast until she has had a cuddle on my knee.

I always make sure I am up before the children so that I can have some time just for the cats - sounds wierd but it's better than earache all the time!

Hope the crying and pooping gets better.:thumbup:


----------

